# After a BFN??



## badtastebear (May 9, 2007)

How long does it take for the symptoms of Cylogest to disappear.

Had a BFN on friday accompanied by AF (though very light considering) but since then my (o)(o) have got more tender and so veiny they look like road maps!!!!

Has anyone else experienced this??


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi,

I am so sorry to hear about your BFN     When I got my BFN my (o)(o) stopped being tender within a day or so but they continued to be very veiny for about a week.  I felt it was about 7days after I stopped taking the Cyclogest before I felt like all the symptons had gone.

Tracey XXX


----------

